# devastated - nell is lost



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I am so sad, Nell squeezed out of a door between two people and another dog...

She ran off into the mountains... I fear she will never been seen again.

Off now for another walk up the mountains.... but she never actually had recall or would never come to me.... so I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Thinking of you.....fingers crossed!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

fingers crossed you get her back!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh no, she is going to be so hard to catch poor little love.
Had you gained her trust at all over the last few days?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh god, i am thinking of you and Nell :frown: :frown:


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh no, poor you and poor Nell. Hope you find her. She did gain a little trust in you, did she not? *sends you vile smelling liver brownies to tempt her with*


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh i do hope you find her,,,,,come on Nell get yourself home

Juliex


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

hope you find her soon, have you contacted doglost


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Still not found her.... I thought she was beginning to trust me but there you go.... I will go out again later, but she went up into the mountains so until she comes down and decides she's hungry I suspect it is a waiting game.

She still did not come to me for tit bits or anything unless she was on a lead and I tweasked it slightly... She was always "lead distance" away.

Its going to be virtually impossible - have notified police and the rescue as she is still chipped to them... now on the websites.

C X


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

How awful - best of luck finding her


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Im really sorry, hope she is back safe and sound v soon. x


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this, I hope that your girl is soon home safe and sound with you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope you find Nell, please keep us updated!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope you find her soon. When you go up there again ask anyone if they had seen her about anywere. (you probably will of done this already).
I hope she comes back soon.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Hope you find her soon and you can catch her.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no  hope you find her soon will keep everything crossed here x


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Fingers crossed here that you find her soon.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, I will pray that she returns home safe and sound.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i hope you find her soon


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh no !!!!!!!! hope she comes back !!!!! you must be out of your mind.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Best of luck, hope you find her really soon.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Fingers crossed here that she comes back soon.xx


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

oh no come on come back lil girlie plez


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I have been up the mountain twice now, and on another lower walk as well (will be very achy tomorrow!).... no luck... lots of "is it her, no it's a rock...."

Perhaps she will come down now it is dark... I have left some food outside the door, but the cats will probably eat that so I won't know if it is her....

Had a really good cry this afternoon as I am positive we won't get her back unless she is trapped or injured or worse.... I feel so guilty, I have let her down, the rescue down, everybody down for a silly moment....

Will be out at first light again tomorrow - although I do have our 10.00 walk tonight still..

C X


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

oh no, please dont beat yourself up!! it was an accident!!
i understand you must be devistated, but no blame eh !!
fingers crossed here you will soon have good news
best luck!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

You have done all you can. Its up to her now. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Dont know what to say really,you must be worried sick.Fingers crossed you find her safe and well,hang in there x


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

How awful for you, i so hope she comes back. Can you take out a familiar dog to her and see if thats draws her attention??

I wouldn't leave food at the door just in case she eats it then runs again, at least if she comes back hungry she may alert you she is there rather than just eat and run??!!

Praying for her safe return. X


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Yes, I have taken my Meg out up the moutains with me... but she is not a sniffer dog and is a bit single minded when it comes to walks and sticks... so...

Good point about the food... Will take it in now.

C


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Gosh! What a worry I hope you find her!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't lose hope. Think positive, she will be found, or will find her way home.

Praying it's soon, I know the worry is terrible.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

What time did this happen? 
Like everyone else has said I'm hoping she's found or makes her way home! :frown:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww now =[ I hope you find her... Could you say, leave the back door open with food, leave all other doors shut and as locked as you can, and leave no valuables in that room?

Or is that not possible? Good luck, I hope you find her soon.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sorry - i already posted this on the LOST * DOGS forum! 
_______________________________________

make *flyers*, hun - 
with a decent picture of her and a NOTE that shes terrified of strangers, to *please CALL with her whereabouts, NOT to try approaching her.*

contact all the local Animal-Control agencies, and send FLYERS to the local post-offices, 
or just distribute them to the mail-carriers as they arrive/leave the central post-office with their loads.

ask for help from school-kids in the area - 
ask the elementary-schools that service the area for permission; put a flyer on each school bulletin-board, 
but mostly give one flyer to each school-child, to take home.

contact LOCAL * TV and explain the problem, that shes a spook and scared out of her mind - 
tell them she loves other COLLIES, get the farmers to keep an eye out.

contact LOCAL * RADIO and do the same - 
shes (color), approx-wt, very very frightened, and needs to come home.

kids are a huge help - they go all over, and notice animals adults never even see.

if U get a report, and she is hanging in the vicinity, put up a LIVE * TRAP - 
most ACCs will let U borrow one for a deposit - 
and have a familiar scent nearby, a used-T-shirt is good, with her usual food in the bowl. 
COVER the ROOF of the trap over the food, to keep rain out. change the (dry) food every 2 to 3 days - 
a local-person should be willing to do that, whoever loves dogs, + lives nearby.

good luck, hun - i am so sorry... :nonod: hoping for a happy ending, 
--- terry

________________________________

a used-T-shirt or familiar-smelling blanket / bed near the back-steps, on the porch, etc, can help bring her to the door...

a leashed buddy on the mountain who will BARK on-cue can help - a familiar dog-voice is more alluring to a spook... 
_*OTOH a human, calling her NAME **may Send her away** - her name may carry baggage from her prior life, 
or the whole concept of being called may be tainted by past experiences.*_

whistling or singing is safer...  gosh, i hope she comes home SAFE + SOON. :nonod: 
praying for her return, 
--- terry


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

really hope u find her, thinking of you x


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Hope you find her very soon hun... we have a little dog that is lost ( stolen ) so i know just what your going through.

Thinking of you and hope you have her back home soon.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

fingers crossed that she gets hungry and finds her way home on her own


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Any news this morning? I hope she returns safe and well.xxx*


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

thinking of you - and keeping fingers crossed for a speedy return


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I was hoping that would have been a good update this morning...


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

No - there isn't - I'm sorry.... Been out on our usual walk this morning but no sight.... She is so scared of humans and everything I doubt very much she will be found.

She is on Dogslost now, and is microchipped so if she is lucky enough to be picked up then she will eventually find her way back.... But she won't let herself be caught .... So what now?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Leaflets on trees with your phone number, might be a quicker then going through the whole microchip. Was there a place on your walks she was feeling more relaxed? Did she have some one she bonded with at the rescue, she might be more responding to a voice she has known before you got her.

You must be beside yourself with worry!! 

Can you organize a search party with other walkers? Is she dog friendly? She might approach a dog off leash. I dispatch my dog once when we caught sight of a lost dog, we couldn't get to him, but Ray did and as they were interacting we made our way slowly to him and managed to catch him, although he was very human friendly and only ben lost a few hours..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

When you put the posters up put on them that she is nervous and not to approach her but if she is sighted to phone. The last thing you will need is strangers trting to catch her of she is nervous of strangers.


Hope you mange to get her back soon . She may find her own way back to you when she's hungry.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I could organise a walk, but she could be anywhere by now..... And whether she would approach the dogs I don't know, but once we got near she would run again.

She didn't really bond with the rescue and in the 2 weeks I had her I thought I was getting there, but obviously not if she won't come to me, or even show me where she is so I can leave food and smells for her....

I am at a loss really what I can do... I am printing pictures off as I type on here...

C X


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Can you post a picture here and give details of where exactly you are and Nell's desciption so we can all cross post to other forums, if you have a facebook account post a message for all your contacts to cross post.

I have heard of dog communicators used before to locate lost pets, they can also give reassurance to Nell that she is in her for ever home now and she doesn't need to run away. I think some one I know used one for a rescue that kept running, at this stage anything really!
I can find out the details from this person or see if they know some one near you of same reliability.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

This is Nell when she first came to us - hence looking very scared.

I have done the Face book thing. Please, please cross post everywhere you can. There is a poster you can print off on dogslost too apparently. C x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Havent really got any funds for things like "communicators".... and I don't know where she is - she could be anywhere. I am located in Gwynedd, North Wales.

C x


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

The only thing that I can think of is to try and get a live fox trap and set it up, in the hope that she will come back to your place. She looks a little big though for one of those 
Doesn't seem likely though and you may catch all sorts 

Sorry, not much help


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

can't open her page on doglost to cross post, only shows the GSD.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

managed to open and have crossed posted. I really hope you get some good news xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

What a shame that she havent come home yet, she is bound to be hungry so may even make her way to nearest house, Are the houses scattered around that area...........ie farm houses and secluded homes. Are you able to knock on any doors and ask them if they have seen a dog like yours around any homes in that area. I hope she will be found soon.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am willing her with all that I have to come home. She is the image of my last dog Jenny and it really brought this home to me. I am so sorry and hope all your efforts will pay off.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I have done some poster distribution this afternoon.... 

The rescue are bringing a trap for me (god knows where to put it mind) - could end up trapping lots of dogs lost in the mountains - I may be lucky and get Nell who knows.

I can't emphasise enough how scare/frightened she is of humans... I had her two weeks and she never really came to me, not even for a tasty titbit... we were still at the throwing at her feet stage...

I hate to think of her out there, cold, hungry and scared.... or am I putting human emotion into it... what will she be thinking....?


C x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Nell  can you get the local radio stations or tv involved & paper's they may be able to help to x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What if you set the trap in your yard at night with food. That way if she comes back to eat you will have her...Good luck I have a scared little rescue too its a worry when they are so scared of humans....Jill


----------



## donnaj25 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi there 

((hugs)) my thoughts are with you and hope that she comes back to you or is found very soon xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Nell, I just hope she turns up soon.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

canuckjill - if I set a trap in my garden I will catch my cats!!!! The rescue are bringing a trap soon, so I will walk up to the place where she was last seen in the mountains and put it up there....


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

what will you do if you trap a fox or worse a badger?????

just a thought?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> ...if I set a trap in my garden I will catch my cats!!!!


couldn;t U keep the cats in for a few days? 
maybe she is hanging locally, in the brush - i hope, i hope...

but as she ran to farms with other dogs b4, she may do that again. 
scattered households who have dogs of their own may magnetize her.

tying one of YOUR dogs in Ur own yard for a few hours in the early evening might help, too. 
(obviously an overhead trolley is the safest way, but if U are there to check frequently it should be OK)

with prayers + hope, 
--- terry


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

crazybones said:


> what will you do if you trap a fox or worse a badger?????
> 
> just a thought?


then they can just let it out? lol 

I hope you manage to catch her xxxx


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i know i wouldn't wanna let a badger out ive got bad memories of the smelly dangerous things


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I lost my border collie, she is exactly the same as what you describe Nell as, very shy, hates humans etc. We found her 6 miles away in a farm. Was she tagged? Daisy had a name tag on which had our telepohone number on.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

She had a collar on.... no ID tag (which I am really p***ed about), but she is chipped.

I have contacted the farmers locally and asked them to spread the word around, and will ring vets and dog warden tomorrow.

The trap is set just up the road near some kennelled dogs .... but she could be miles away


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Are there lots of people that come to the area to walk? They would be ideal to keep an eye out, even in further off places, as you say could be miles away. 

Wish you all the luck in the world hun, wishing her a safe return. x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

What about contacting local walking/rambling groups? Local Search and Rescue team - likely to be training in the mountains?

Hope she is found soon.....I can't begin to think about how worried you are....


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I was so shocked to read this, I hope by the time you see this post she has been found.

In my experience, as a dog warden for many years, dogs will go to somewhere that is familiar to them, not necessarily your house I am afraid, more likely to be the sort of place she was before, so this could be a farm, a barn etc. Was she kept on straw, or hay, or with horses etc.,? This may give you a clue. 

How far to where she was kept? If it is several miles, go there, or follow as near as you can as the crow flies to that place.

Ask everyone you see, have a photo with you. Children are the best, they see everything!

LFL is right about the newspapers, they should (because they all love a good sob story I'm afraid), run a piece about her and what you were doing, this may help people realise they have seen her.

Most importantly, contact all the dog wardens, even those in neighbouring authorities, and those on the way to where she may be heading. Dog wardens vary in how good they are from one area to another and they will not necessicarily exchange information. Keep phoning them a couple of times a day at least. You always remember the people who pester you and think about their dog when you are out and about. If you get any leads at all, go and look, too many people say 'it can't be my dog' when I rang them up and said there had been a sighting of a dog and I bet 90% of the time it was. 

Dog can survive a remarkably long time out there, even on the mountains. If they find water and manage to get some shelter, they will cope, there is also a lot of 'road kill' and other stuff for her to scavenge. I have known dogs be out three weeks and more and although they are tired and dirty when found, they are OK.

Just another thought, as well as pestering the dog wardens, phone the police stations - I know they no longer have responsbility for dogs, but people still ring the police when they see or find a dog, the police may tell them to ring the dog warden, but sometimes people don't bother to make a second call, if you have spoken to the police, they may just make a bit of effort (I know its a long shot!!!).

My gut feeling is she will find a farm environment and maybe try and get back to where she knows most.

Best of luck, keep pestering everyone and don't feel embarassed about it!!.

Kate

P.S. Going out at dusk is your best bet, it is easy to hear and for her to hear you. However, I feel like you she will be too fearful to come to you, so your best hope is people 'spotting' her.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> couldn;t U keep the cats in for a few days?
> maybe she is hanging locally, in the brush - i hope, i hope...
> 
> but as she ran to farms with other dogs b4, she may do that again.
> ...


Terry, I dont think a lot of people over here will know what a trolley system is. Could you explain it and the safety aspects.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh dear iv just caught up with this thread im so desperately sorry for you and pray she is found at some point safe and well xxxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Terry, I dont think a lot of people over here will know what a trolley system is. Could you explain it and the safety aspects.


hey, sport! :--) 
sure, heres a link... 
Unchain Your Dog.org | Install a Dog Trolley, Dog Run, Dog Cable

there are diagrams + photos on the page - 
the drop-line is generally 5 to 7 ft long, hanging from the trolley-roller; 
the dog has 3 to 4-ft width, as long as the trolley-cable runs, from STOP to STOP 
(the stops on the cable prevent the dog from winding the drop-line around trees, posts, etc.)

they can be installed with a self-screwing eye-bolt into a door-jamb or porch-post, beside the back or side door, 
and the other end can be on a clothespost, TREE or fencepost - if its a TREE be sure to pad the collar, 
and move it from time to time; or *the tree-cambium above the tight far-side will first bruise, 
and then the entire tree on that side will die above the cable. *

the reason they are more-safe is that the vertical runs free between the 2 end-points, and is not permitted to go round 
any obstructions; the dog cannot get tangled too-far from shade, water, etc, nor be strangled by a kinking chain.

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

No news this morning.... I am spreading the word between the farmers... the weather has really closed in up here so I can't really walk far, but today it is chase the dog warden and ring the vets around and about.... They can contact the farms too, hopefully.

C X


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

You can't do any more than you are doing.
I do hope you have a positive outcome.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

rona said:


> You can't do any more than you are doing.
> I do hope you have a positive outcome.


i agree, i do hope she is found safe and sound, sending you my love x


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

just popped in to check any news, so sorry it isnt positive yet
very much agree you've done all that is possible,
no-one could be doing more!!
best luck.. check in later here's hoping!! x


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

I wish I could help you!!! 

Really, I can't stress enough how important it is to keep 'pestering' everyone, even if they say they already know about her, ring again tomorrow!

Kate


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. I can't imagine how you are feeling. I do hope she's found safe and sound soon.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh gosh,was hoping youd have found her by now,im so sorry you havent,Bless her i hope shes ok,and you find her real soon.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thinking of you so much, I just cant imagine how you must be feeling, I wish I lived closeby and could help you look. xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope you find her soon, I can't imagine what you must be feeling, all the best and good luck xx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

i am sad no news yet......thinking of you.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Three English Shepherds and a Corgi went missing last week - ran off in the countryside (owner lives on a remote farm) and it took 4 days for the youngest (4 month old ES) to come back, tired but fine. Fingers crossed your dog will find her way back too.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Three English Shepherds and a Corgi went missing last week - ran off in the countryside (owner lives on a remote farm) and it took 4 days for the youngest (4 month old ES) to come back, tired but fine. Fingers crossed your dog will find her way back too.


i recall years ago, my sister had a mongrel called prince - he was a beautiful dog, and we all loved him... he went off for three weeks travelled about 10 or so miles to the next town....was picked up, and my sister through constantly calling around found him at a dogs home......fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

only just seen this, how devastated u must feel  i hope that she returns safe and well xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, hope she comes back soon.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

We had some goodish news today, she was seen on a farm I went to yesterday, ran past the farm house and the wife opened the door as her dogs were barking and saw her disappear under the fence up to the next farm....

This farm is about 2 miles away... the annoying bit is I got this call at 2.15, but didn't get the message until 6pm as I was working... I went for a walk in that area tonight, so hopefully she might stay in that area....

Here's hoping x


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh thats great news hun! Fingers tightly crossed that you'l have her home soon.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

That is good news!!! Hopefully she will find a barn or some sort of shelter where she feels safe and stick around to be found.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

poor you - hope she's back soon xxx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Least she has been spotted !!! could you leave food in the area ? 

Good luck !!!


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I will go back there after work tomorrow, can't get there till 5.30... but will walk around with Meg and leave a trail... May move the trap I have set up there if she is spotted over there again.


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Good Luck, I hope this has a happy ending...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

You must be so relieved!

Do they have any outbuildings they could coax her in to? Might be a bit of a longshot if she wont approach humans but you could ask them to try


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Great that she has been seen - do keep positive, a Husky belonging to someone in London went missing for six weeks last summer and was eventually seen (well, mainly heard as he was howling at night!) on some allotments and recaptured - plus last week a border collie fostered out by a dog rescue in Dorset escaped and they managed to get her within a few days, once spotted, using a trap. Once oyu know roughly where they are, it seems that's half the battle! Good vibes coming your way....


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Its great that she's been spotted. Hopefully she'll hang round in that area and you will be able to trap here.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So pleased she's been spotted not to far away, everything crossed tomorro brings better news. Sorry we cant help look x


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

We had a very nervous Newfi on the loose around here last year for three weeks, she was eventually caught


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh Im so glad she has been spotted. Hopefully she will be hungry and someone will be able to catch her.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats good news at least she is staying fairly local and around people. If you could have a look around in outbuildings where she was seen you may be able to find evidence of where she has been sleeping. Good luck.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I had a bad day today.... Nell is still not home... nor has she been seen today -I feel really down and disheartened. I can't do the walk I want to do up to the lake as it is misty and dangerous...

Folllowed up all the sightings from yesterday.... and that's really pi**ed me off... I was due to work at 5 last night, so at 1pm set off for a walk up the hill, I got a call at half past 1 to come into work.... I am not allowed my phone on the shop floor.

I missed a call to say she was 2 miles up the road.... Grrrrr... Didn't get it till 6.00. But folowed up the lead anyway. She was spotted on Sunday morning in the quarry about 5 miles away. Then at a farm 2 miles way and then another one further up the hill.... So I sort of know where she was yesterday... But today... I am back to knowing nothing.

Here's hoping x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed, the sightings are good news but it must be so frustrating for you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Gosh, how annoying 

At least you know she's staying fairly local and close to civilisation! Hope you have her home soon!

Will your boss not allow you to keep your phone on you if you explain the situation? Surely they will turn a blind eye to you having your phone on you if they know whats going on x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been following this and am keeping my fingers crossed that she is back soon.
Have you explained to your boss whats going on, you might be able to keep your phone on vibrate in your pocket and than you can ring them back as soon as possible?

*Heidi*


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Just heard she was seen twice today at the same farm.... the farmer not happy about it mind!

Its all very well all these sightings, but they are by the people that could end her life!

C x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Hopefully the farmer will be tolerant.......

Fingers crossed you get her back soon!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Can you not ask the farmer to set a trap there... the one that the rescue gave you?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hopefully the farmer just sounds off hand alot do. It does sound like she's staying local though, may be give someone else's number that are available to follow up any calls straight away. Hope you have better news soon  x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I have asked about the trap, but he is worried about his sheep....

But I will try again tomorrow... got to move the blasted thing... god it's big!


C x


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh gosh fingers crossed she can be caught safely xx


----------



## XbecksX (Apr 20, 2008)

dont lose hope. will be thinking of you.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Stuff the farmer!!! He will live with it, tell him she is a working dog and will not cause any problem with his sheep!! Take him a bottle of whisky, or some beers as a thank you fo being so patient. If he is married, make friends with the wife!!!!

It is great news that she is staying in the same area and ideally you want to keep her there if you can. It may take a couple of days, but you will get her back. Find out if there is somewhere she has been going alot and then target that place.

What you need to do, is to give her a food source, somewhere out of the way and safe from other people. Try over the next few days to leave the food at the same time, make a big deal of rustling bags, or tapping tins etc. etc. and walk away. If there is a field shelter or similar, that would be ideal.

After a couple of days, you may find she will be hanging around when you go with your food, but don't be tempted to grab or chase. If you can get to the stage you can walk away and sit without moving somewhere nearby to observe, that would be a good step, over a few days you will hopefully find you can get nearer. Then either put the trap there (leave it out for a few days, but not set prior to this), or you will be able to get nearer to coax her to you. Most animals will not enter a trap unless they have seen it in place for a short time beforehand.

I know it sounds a lot of bother, when you will want to grab her, but it really will pay off.

I have done this many times and sat just waiting and watching to catch dogs in the past, stupid thing is, once you do get hold of them, they are so pleased to see you and have someone take control you could swear!!

Best of luck

Kate


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

k8t said:


> ...either put the trap there (*leave it out for a few days, but not set prior to this*), or you will be able to get nearer to coax her to you. *Most animals will not enter a trap unless they have seen it* in place for a short time beforehand.
> 
> I know it sounds a lot of bother, when you will want to grab her, but it really will pay off.
> 
> I have done this many times and sat just waiting and watching to catch dogs in the past, *stupid thing is, once you do get hold of them, they are so pleased to see you and have someone take control you could swear!! *


Yup!  but DON;t... _ swear, that is... :lol: _ just be happy + smile a lot, yawn, blink, sigh, soft-eyes, etc... 
she did not do it on purpose to p*ss ya off, she just saw a chance to escape stress, poor tyke... :nonod:

hope she comes home with nothing but a few brambles in her coat, some dirt and a few pounds dropped! :thumbup: 
*HURRY * UP honey, and come home... All is forgiven... *_ :laugh: just come Home... _ :001_tt1:

hoping, hoping, 
--- terry


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Its not her fault she ran off --- I made me realise just how scared of everything she is....

The weather is against us now... Snow and howling gales here today.... I just hope there are some sightings or may be she will find sense to get shelter.

I am going to ask the farmer about the trap and do some mail drops in the area to the other outlying houses...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Best of luck for today everything crossed here  x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I SO hope you will find her safe and well,keeping everything crossed for you.xxx*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you contacted all the rescue centres, police stations, local press and TV?

You can also put up posters and flyers in local shops etc. 

Good luck and I hope you find her.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Luck today xx

Come on Nell get your butt back home


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been following this from the beginning and was hoping to get to the end and find a happy ending  
I wish you all the best in trying to get her. Come on Nell come home 

Will keep following and hoping for the best x x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

k8t said:


> Hi
> 
> Stuff the farmer!!! He will live with it, tell him she is a working dog and will not cause any problem with his sheep!! Take him a bottle of whisky, or some beers as a thank you fo being so patient. If he is married, make friends with the wife!!!!
> 
> ...


*Sorry but i don't agree with this part of your post.A sheep famer has every right to worry about his flock and i personaly don't think they would take kindly to this attitude.*


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Let's hope the bad weather makes her get in some where indoors and stay there!! Good luck today, try and stay positive.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Time to come home Nell.Fingers crossed for positive results today x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Snow bad here .... no sightings today, and farmer doesn't really want to put trap up... which I can understand.

The farmers here do not "live with it".... they have all said they will shoot if they have to, and I understand that.... At least I will have closure. At the moment she is running everywhere, and I don't know where she is.

The trap is now in my living room.... ! When I get some more sightings I will decide where to put it.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Fingers crossed it doesn't take this long but I'm coming up your way on a transport run on the 11th so I'm happy to meet up with you can do some searching if that's any help? I really hope you've found her by then but if not let me know.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

OH thank you for the offer.... I am looking for someone with a "sniffer" dog... I have Nell's blanket sealed in a bag... But unless we have a vague idea where she is, there is no point.... 

I hope she is found by the 11th.....!

going out to brave the snow now, have a walk..... look in a few sheds... hope the police don't stop me!

C x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> OH thank you for the offer.... I am looking for someone with a "sniffer" dog... I have Nell's blanket sealed in a bag... But unless we have a vague idea where she is, there is no point....
> 
> I hope she is found by the 11th.....!
> 
> ...


keep some of the fliers with you, I am sure people/police will understand. I don't know if it would be relevant, maybe take her blanket with you something familiar for her to connect? Good Luck! Will be crossing fingers///


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Luck, remember a big pocket of something super smelly and tasty as if you see her you may be able to throw something to tempt her over as she will be hungry.


----------



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

Very best of luck with the search. I hope you find her warm and safe.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

sadly no sign.... will try again tomorrow.... trouble is not had any sightings since yesterday afternoon so really I could be walking in one place and she could be 10's of miles away...

Today I have snown on, blown on, and rained on... If I don't get pneumonia I will be surprised!


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Janice

We are talking here about a shy, fearful working stock collie, the chances of her 'running' his sheep are pretty slim. If any dog can get away with being tolerated by a farmer it is a collie first and foremost. I am well aware he can shoot her, but experience tells me this is unlikely, particulary when he knows the dog belongs to someone, who is actively taking steps to recover it.

I get fed up with people tarring all farmers with the same brush, we are not all the same, farmers do actually care about animals you know!! I am the first person to be fed up with owners allowing their dogs to run amok through a herd or anything without a care, but this isn't a deliberate or lack of supervision, this is a genuine sad situation of a dog running scared and an owner who is trying the best they can to get their dog back - very different circumstances to 'worrying'.

Kate


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

ohhhh still keepng fingers crossed xxx really hope she surprises you and turns up. Poor girl.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I know its a bad time of year what with lambs so understand the farmers point of view but I dont think they would kill a dog unless it was actually worrying the sheep & they know she is missing & you are doing all you can.

I do so hope you get some good news very soon x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

REally hacked off.. Had a report of a sighting in the town.... drove round for a half an hour around all the lanes and roads, whistling and calling but no sign... it is snowing really hard now... Don't know what to do next...

C x


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi really sorry you still have no luck in getting her home. Try not to loose faith, the sightings mean she is ok and near by. I really hope she comes home soon. Any luck on re setting the trap yet? 
You must be so frustrated. Sending lots of hope your way


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think its better she's in the town & not round farms, she's probably looking for food poor girl  Its a complete nightmare for you, try & stay positive. Lots of good vibes comeing your way & sorry thats all I can do to help xxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I put a bowl of food outside the front door in case she comes past later on....I had a drive round half an hour ago, will have another one in a bit when I've done dinner and just keep loooking...

Lost the dog whistle as well, and it wasn't mine... so I got to replace it... must have dropped out my coat when I was in a rush....

C x


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I do feel for you, I wish I was nearer, it is so horrid wandering around on your own looking for a dog.

I don't think you could be doing any more than you have done, if only all owners took as much care to find their lost dogs.

Be careful when you are out, it is easy to rush about and not be thinking straight, going up lanes and doing U turns where you probably shouldn't! I went in a ditch once while looking for a dog!!

I am sure she will come around eventually, the fact that people are letting your know when she has been sighted, is brilliant, the word has obviously got around now, which is part of the battle. 

Keep strong - sending you positive vibes..

Kate


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

my thoughts are with you.
hoping for a safe return x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Found the dog whistle in the co-op car park!!!!

No sign of Nell though.... thoughts were it could have another dog from the other side of town and someone else who saw a dog in town thought they saw a dog, rather than a bitch... so it may not have been her after all...

Oh well, search goes on....


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Keep your chin up, hopefully you will catch her soon, on another forum, someons sibe ran off, there were sightings by people all over the place, after a couple of weeks they managed to catch him, his owner was despondant but kept on going even camped out on a few occassions in the area he was last seen, but the work paid off they got him, his owner was over the moon.

Mo


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If the snow is that bad were you are maybe she's holed up somewere out of the weather and thats why theirs not been any sign of her for a few days.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I wish I was near to lend a hand  K8T is right stay safe, conditions are dreadful up there at the moment. You found the whistle, don't lose hope, nell's next


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i wish i was closer and there was more i could do, but an thinking about you and fingers crossed nell will be found soon


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry if I don't see it, but do you have a facebook group for this? x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

No I don't.... but I have it all over my profile and all my friends profiles.... should I?

X


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> No I don't.... but I have it all over my profile and all my friends profiles.... should I?
> 
> X


Every time I see you have posted, I hold my breath in the hope that you have got her back


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, make a group then we can all join it and spread the group.
Also we can crosspost the group other places.
Am I being blind but I don't see a contact number  I cant get the page on doglost to work it comes up with the title but wont give me any information. x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Facebook is a great idea the more people that know the better chance you have of getting her home quickly  x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Sorry Rona.... I know I wish I had good news, but I don't.... trying not to be dispondent, but it's hard.

I will sort out a Facebook group, but may take me a while !!

Not sure about the doglost site... but can PM numbers if you like... C x


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh gosh im looking here every day praying for good news 

my prayers will remain with you till you find her xxxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Still praying for Nell.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

any news this morning?

x x


----------



## Sidsmum (Oct 4, 2008)

I just had a thought, do people ride horses around where she went missing? It's just that I've found that wildlife seem less concerned by people on horses than on foot so they might have more chance of spotting her. If they do it might be worth giving fliers out at any local riding stable or livery yards? Sorry if it's not helpful. I really hope you find her soon.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck for todays search,the weather is better down here today,so hoping its better for you too.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Iv just been thinking of Nell again...I cant remember if its already been said(sorry if this is repeating,iv not had time to go back over all the thread).But you say she ran between two people and a dog when she ran off....was she friendly with the other dog? Or do you know of a super obedient dog that you could take on your search with you.The other dog may encourage her to come over to you,or at least give you a signal if its spots Nell in the bushes etc.
So hope you get somewhere today x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you and Nell and hoping no news is good news


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Got some falconers up that way looking out for her, their birds will soon let them know if there is an unknown dog around.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Oh gosh im looking here every day praying for good news
> 
> my prayers will remain with you till you find her xxxxx


im doing the same, i do hope you find her you have my prayers to xxx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Got some falconers up that way looking out for her, their birds will soon let them know if there is an unknown dog around.


wow thats great, have you heard any updates?


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Hi all. No news yet... no sightings today. 

Great help Hawksport.... She has been sighted in the Tanygrisau/Blaenau Ffestiniog/Trawsfyndd/Manod Lakes area if that is any help, but most of those sightings were Monday and Tuesday.

Any help is appreciated.... yes I have leaflet dropped walking/riding and farm establishments all over.

C X


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Any joy? x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

No nothing, scarily quiet today.... another sleepless night ahead for me.... X


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I haven't posted yet,I hoped that she would be well back by now,Sending you lots of calming thoughts and hugs ofcourse


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Try & get some sleep x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

yes, you need to rest a bit, you are probably really stressed too. Gosh!!! Sending hugs!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck for today  x


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Been following this thread for day's now wasn't on yesterday so was hoping for some good news, when i logged on today.

Hope you find Nell soon, hoping and praying for you and Nell. sending hugs.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, reading posts but not posting. I do hope there is a happy ending, fingers (and everything else) crossed for you. x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been following this thread right from the start, and hoped I would be posting to say "glad you found nell". I am still hoping to say that in the near future! Hope you find the poor thing!


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

How good would it be if you would had the possibility to use a different dog search and rescue type (like they use in the mountains searching for lost people ) . Is just a thought .... I really really hope you going to find her soon and I to watch this thread from beginning


----------



## FiFi Fashions (Jul 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, I really hope Nell is found 
best wishes, Anthony


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

keep coming back to this thread hoping for good news


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

nic101 said:


> keep coming back to this thread hoping for good news


so do i...

fingers crossed its good news soon


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Still praying for Nell.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

How is it going?

How are you holding up?

Kate


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

No news yet... just got in from work.... hoping she will walk the streets when they're quiet, but no... no sign.

positive sightings monday and a may be one yesterday so i think I am going to try and organise a rota of vigil's so that one place is covered for 24 hrs.... not too sure when that can be done, but.....

C x


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

It must be so difficult, but sightings are good, as it means she is still OK.

Maybe there will be more over the weekend, when people are around more.

Keeping everythng crossed.

Kate


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed for today x


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Im sure as each day passes you must wonder if there is any hope.Dont give up hoping,still sending best wishes to you and hope theres news soon x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

still no news - last sighting Wednesday.... don't know what to do next, I am physically exhausted walking everywhere and nothing to come out of it.... 

I don't want to give up on her yet, but the weather's been awful up here... I can't do anymore without making myself ill.... 

Prayers please for better weather and that someone has the courage to make a grab for her if they see her.

C x


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Why not take a day off today. Give yourself some rest. Weekends are good for hearing about dogs cos people are around and if someone sees her they will let you know. 

Very often things turn up when you are not looking for them!

Most of all you probably need a break. 

Be kind to yourself. 

Kate


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree, have a rest & recharge your batteries x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Search And Rescue Dog Association (Wales)

What about contacting these people??

I know they usually search for missing people, but you never know, they might be willing to give you a hand (especially as its a dog team, so they are obviously dog lovers!)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Keeping fingers crossed still, keep checking hoping that she is back home with you.
Good idea with the Search and Rescue people, its worth asking 

*Heidi*


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Still no news.... although a nice person on the site is an animal communicator who seems to think she has connected with nell and says she is okay, and in a ruin somewhere... I have checked all the local ones today, but nothing around - so I don't know.

I can't find a number for the dog search and rescue.

I am increasingly thinking she won't be coming back..... but I hope I am wrong.

I have only had her 2 weeks and she has made this huge impression on me - I don't know why...

C X


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I can't find a number for the dog search and rescue.


No....I couldn't see one either, just email addresses on the 'Contact' page.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> still no news - last sighting Wednesday.... don't know what to do next, I am physically exhausted walking everywhere and nothing to come out of it....
> 
> I don't want to give up on her yet, but the weather's been awful up here... I can't do anymore without making myself ill....
> 
> ...


Aww hun you need to get some rest. My thoughts are with you and Nell, I hope for better weather and a happy reunion between you both xxx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Its times like this i feel so useless!!!
Found this page,may be worth trying one or two and they may give you some direction as to who to contact,
NWMRA Members Pages

also try these people.
http://www.sardawales.org.uk/news.htm


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

If she has found shelter somewhere she might be more likely to return towards the end of the day. She might have been out scavenging. Check for areas with flattened spots where she might have been sleeping. Gosh, i also feel so useless!!! 
Don't despair!! I am sure she is somewhere. Did you get in touch with the elderly couple from whom she escaped before, where did they find her. It might tells you what sort of place she might be in.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Any news on Nell today?*


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

No, nothing..... although this "animal communicator" said she is in a ruin near some caravans so will go and check a caravan site 6 miles away later, but weather here is awful.... I will try anything....

C X


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> No, nothing..... although this "animal communicator" said she is in a ruin near some caravans so will go and check a caravan site 6 miles away later, but weather here is awful.... I will try anything....
> 
> C X


*My thoughts are with you and i'm realy looking forward to the day you have good news.*


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I hope we have good news... any news would be good at the moment - the weather here is back to normal, howling gales and torrential rain.

We must arrange a meet up when you are up here..... C x


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

god i hope it works out for you and i hope this animal communicator is the real deal good luck


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

Really wish I could do more thank just checking this topic for updates...


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

There isn't much anyone can do really, it is up to Nell to show herself and trust in humans enough to rescue her... This area is so rural she could be anywhere, there is mountain after mountain... I don't believe she is in this area anymore as no-one has seen her, even the farmers haven't contacted me and they all have my numbers, if she is still alive.... I hope so... it is still early days to be thinking negative...

C x


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

My friends are camping in morfa bychan, they'll be doing lots of fell walking, I'll text them and ask them to keep their eyes peeled too. 

I'm so sorry to hear about Nell disappearing, all fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

thank you alpha dog.... she could be anywhere, according to the animal communicator she is in a small ruin with no roof, near white boxes (i.e. caravans) .... morfa bychan is 10/15 miles away, but I suppose anything is possible. Planning to go down there a bit later on too, but the weather is foul up here in the mountains, might be better down there.... Just tell your friends to check every ruin.... !!! There are lots around here!

Hope they have a good holiday anyway....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Still got everything crossed here, do so hope she turns up soon x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just a thought, have you contacted any of the caravan sites in the area?*


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> thank you alpha dog.... she could be anywhere, according to the animal communicator she is in a small ruin with no roof, near white boxes (i.e. caravans) .... morfa bychan is 10/15 miles away, but I suppose anything is possible. Planning to go down there a bit later on too, but the weather is foul up here in the mountains, might be better down there.... Just tell your friends to check every ruin.... !!! There are lots around here!
> 
> Hope they have a good holiday anyway....


They're on the case. They said they'll walk the coast road past all the caravan sites this eve, see if they can spot her, or a suitable ruin that you could go and check without scaring her away


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

oh dear I do hope you find her she must be terrifed poor thing and you have done all you can do must be hard for you also


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Another sighting yesterday... got call at 6pm tonight! Also had a call that someone nearly hit a brown & white collie on the Hight street this afternoon.... but by the time I got there and drove all over there was nothing to be seen.

Went out to look this evening but really disheartened.... 

I need to see her.... I need her back... She was only here for 2 weeks but boy did she touch my heart....

C x


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I think she can feel that - I really do. Keep hope...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry you missed her today, hope tomorrow brings better news other than that big hugs xxx


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

If I may ask, what's a Animal communicater? Please don't say some kind of physic...


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

It's gotta be good that she is venturing into town... hope today is the day she trusts some one to get near her.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

oh fingers crossed - all my vibes to nell to come home xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

If it is her in the town - you'd be amazed how many brown & white collies are suddenly coming out of the woodwork!!! Not many running loose mind but you know what I mean.

No news yet today and I am working from 12-5, but is around and about the times she has been seen in the town so who knows... not that I could do anything being at work!

I have stopped my long walks - I am physically exhausted and been ignoring increasing pains in my knees and now suffering.... I can't do any more than I am doing...

thanks for all your thoughts
C x


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

When I offered to help you on the 11th I had sincerely hoped it wouldn't be needed. The offer is still there if you want? I'm dropping off 2 rescues at 11 but will have 2 of my own with me so I'll happily take them on one of the walks you've been doing if you pm me the place and your phone number just in case...you never know.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Im sure you must be exhausted,bless you.
Im still hoping shes found,hang in there xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep checking in hoping for news. I know it must be devastating and drained your body and soul but please, please try and stay positive, sometimes it's all we have but there is a lot to be said for it.

Sending truck loads of positive vibes to you and lots of love and hugs - hope you find your lovely girl v soon now x.

_ If I may ask, what's a Animal communicater? Please don't say some kind of physic..._
I really dont think it matters - anything that may help is surely worth a try :thumbup:


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Any news? Keep checking for updates....

Am thinking of you x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Fingers crossed you find her xx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hope you find her!!!


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Nothing today - although sighting yesterday... finding it hard to believe it is her... but keep on looking.

C x


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Nothing today - although sighting yesterday... finding it hard to believe it is her... but keep on looking.
> 
> C x


Oh bless ya, i keep checking and hoping to read good news! You must be beside yourselves. Try to keep positive, at least with these sightings you know she is alive and well i guess.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Was so hopeing you had some good news at last, everything still crossed here & at least you will have another set of eyes looking if you dont find her before JSR visits x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't despair. The sightings are there, she will be found.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Nothing today - although sighting yesterday... finding it hard to believe it is her... but keep on looking.
> 
> C x


It is always worth going and having a look, even if it seems impossible it could be her.

Someone had lost their dog in the Forest - a Pharoh Hound, so very distinctive, but three weeks later they still hadn't found it. However, I was rang up with a sighting of a lurcher type dog in an area, but when I went down, there was no sight of it. I rang the guy, who had lost his dog and he was adamant after nearly four weeks and the area it was in, that it wouldn't be his dog, but I persuaded him to come down.

He did and although the dog wasn't to be seen, he kept walking and calling and the dog ran over. Goodness knows what he survived on during that time, but it proves they do turn up.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hold on when did we get an update last?
Posts on another forum seem to link in with this one, and the dog is back - forgive me if it not the same one but it seems likely.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hold on when did we get an update last?
> Posts on another forum seem to link in with this one, and the dog is back - forgive me if it not the same one but it seems likely.


Last update was 8.52pm today, hope your right


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed for some good news


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Merlinsmum, I am not on any other forum, only dogs lost.... please enlighten me as to what you saw.... and what this is about.

No, Nell has not yet been found, not by me anyway.... C x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed she comes home soon, you need to keep hope because see what happened with that man! Sending good luck vibes and wishing Nell comes home safe and sound!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

come on Nell time to come home girl


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

For a minute there I thought we had good news.

I'm still hoping for a happy ending - I just wish there was more I could do to help.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Just popped on to see if theres any news,im sorry there isnt yet,but will keep hoping there will be very soon x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I was on the edge of my seat too thinking it was good news. 

Come on Nell, we are all rooting for you - hurry home


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

oh god my heart goes out to you, i really hope she's found soon i really do x


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Merlinsmum, I am not on any other forum, only dogs lost.... please enlighten me as to what you saw.... and what this is about.
> 
> No, Nell has not yet been found, not by me anyway.... C x


I too asked this and had a look. It was an OES that had been lost, also in Wales, they have found it now though.

Sadly not Nell.

Keeping everything crossed here.

Kate


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Any update on Nell?*


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Nothing, no sightings nothing.... What do I do.... do I give up... I don't want to but I know she won't be found unless she is injured/or worse. I look into the mountains every day and wonder where she is.

The word devastated is not strong enough... i feel I have let her down and the rescue down... 

At what point do I give up 

C x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

**hugs**

try not to beat yourself up, im sure nell will show herself when she is ready


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Dont give up just yet,not til you have word one way or other.Im sure you must be physically and mentally exhausted but im sure one day there will be word.My best thoughts and wishes are with you and i so hope that one day your Nell will be back with you.xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so sorry, I dont no what to say/advise  realy feel for you though xxx


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Please don't give up. I know you must be completely exhausted in every way, but please don't stop.
A lady I know who breeds/races Huskies had one escape on her. It took her over 3 weeks to track the him down, and another couple of days to actually, physically chase him down and catch him- he'd practically gone wild again and had lost all his training, but she got him back. I think she used the others dogs, like took them with her walking and searching hoping that the smell and noise of dogs they knew would bring them back into sight.
Don't stop hoping.
x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

But Nell is different - people keep saying to me someone will have taken her in, someone has got her, she must be somewhere .....On every notice I put out it says clearly she is scared and timid, it doesn't say she HATES humans.... she won't allow herself to be caught. She was with me 2 weeks and wouldn't take titbits from me, I was still tossing them to her... The rescue couldn't get her to take food from them (she was there 3 months)...

Nell would rather hide and probably die than be caught.... we will be incredibly lucky to get her back.

Like I said, I don't know where to turn next.


C x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> But Nell is different - people keep saying to me someone will have taken her in, someone has got her, she must be somewhere .....On every notice I put out it says clearly she is scared and timid, it doesn't say she HATES humans.... she won't allow herself to be caught. She was with me 2 weeks and wouldn't take titbits from me, I was still tossing them to her... The rescue couldn't get her to take food from them (she was there 3 months)...
> 
> Nell would rather hide and probably die than be caught.... we will be incredibly lucky to get her back.
> 
> ...


I really feel for you, you have done everything you possible can to get her back. xx All you can do know is follow up leads and keep hoping xxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I really dont know what to say. I have no idea how you must be feeling - it's a dreadful nightmare and you must wish you could wake up and find it was all a dream.

You are doing your best and that is all you can do.

I pray she will be safe and somehow you will get her back. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw im so sorry to hear this :crying: this is so sad!
Please dont give up hope! She sounds like a wolf at heart and it seems her natural instinct has got the better of her  Think positive and remember to keep the faith  x


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so gutted for you and Nell......you have done all you can- still hoping she will come back.....so so sad.

God bless nell, and look after her....where ever she may be xxx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I lost my collie when she was about Nells age  same breed also very very timid, wouldnt take titbits, she used to hide under the table, she was dumped in my gateway by a man who tied her to the gate - she was so scared. My mum went out in the car one day and I was home, she ran out after my mam in the car out of pure panic and ran off across the road, we looked for her for weeks, put notices up. We thought that was it.. she was gone forver  but then we got a phone call saying that a farmer 8 miles away had found a very shy, hungry collie shivering in the back of his sheep shed  poor thing was skin and bone, covered in poo  wrapped her in a towel and took her home, bathed her, fed her and she fell asleep infront of the fire for the rest of the night and ever since then she has been perfect with everyone, playing ball and rounding things up - shes now 17  

It just shows that you should never give up, i honestly thought that was it but she turned up eventully.. like i say she was just the same as Nell, hated people, very timid and we couldnt even get near for a stroke, she spent weeks hiding under the table 

Good luck


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I hope you're right .... but I made a one stupid mistake for which I am kicking myself... She is only microchipped... she has no ID disk on her... So I am relying on any "nice" farmers to take her to the vet to be scanned - she does have a tag on her collar saying she is chipped. Oh and she is chipped to the rescue, so the call won't come to me, it will go to the rescue. 

I have found a site that does GPS microchips for animals - I have promised myself if she is found, I will buy one of these... I never want to go through this again.

I have really churned myself up about her today and yesterday... but I am behind with my work and need to get on .... 

Thank you all for your kind words - although it makes me feel reassured I still feel like SH*T for letting her down. she has been gone 2 weeks now.

C X


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Not sure if I ever put a picture up on here - I am sure I did, but here she is again x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I hope you're right .... but I made a one stupid mistake for which I am kicking myself... She is only microchipped... she has no ID disk on her... So I am relying on any "nice" farmers to take her to the vet to be scanned - she does have a tag on her collar saying she is chipped. Oh and she is chipped to the rescue, so the call won't come to me, it will go to the rescue.
> 
> I have found a site that does GPS microchips for animals - I have promised myself if she is found, I will buy one of these... I never want to go through this again.
> 
> ...


Please don't beat yourself up, a tag saying Chipped is as good as an ID tag these days everyone knows about microchipping and the first thing a vet or rescue would do is scan her anyway xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm still keeping my eye on this thread and hope very soon Nell will be reunited with you.xxx*


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah ,she is beautiful!!
Fingers still crossed that one day she will be home xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I hope so too.... but 2 weeks is a long time especially in this rural area - I still keep looking, hoping, who knows.... x


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

It is a long time,but if theres been no bad news,then she will be somewhere.
We all understand you need to take care of yourself and work etc. It wont stop you watching every shadow and hearing every dog bark!! Be gentle on yourself,you can only do so much,the rest is down to 'what will be'.
Life is strange.......one day!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Still praying for Nell.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

come on Nell, come home 

i really do feel for you and have everything crossed for her safe return


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Is there any news on Nell?


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

No - nothing... quiet as a mouse - no sightings nothing.... HOWEVER....
Someone I work with says his neighbour - a nasty character - has recently acquired a brown & white collie that's very timid.... however it is not recommended to knock on this chaps door.... I have queried it with some people and they say he has a collie (2 actually) that he's had for years. So in my mind that cleared that up... except my work colleague is adamant this is a new collie he's not seen before... So now, I need to follow that up. I have spoken to the dog warden and she was very matter of fact "she's dead", and didn't give two hoots! I have contacted the Police Community officer and waiting for her to get back to me - and she knows this character well!

So, we wait and see x

C


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Good luck hun - not a lot more you can do :frown:

I hope it is Nell - am not impressed with the attitude of the warden.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Gosh, wonder if it is really her! Any way of contacting local vets and see if any collie of her description has been brought in of late... You have probably already thought of that, sorry.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I have done that... and this chap is not the sort of chap to take a dog to the vets!!! 

Even the rescue admitted yesterday they should have kept her kennelled for a while and sent her to a specialist centre. But hindsight is a wonderful thing really...

I still want to foster tho.... but a little apprehensive now as I will have a reputation for losing dogs!

C x


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I have done that... and this chap is not the sort of chap to take a dog to the vets!!!
> 
> Even the rescue admitted yesterday they should have kept her kennelled for a while and sent her to a specialist centre. But hindsight is a wonderful thing really...
> 
> ...


you are not to blame hun - can happen to anyone. dont blame yourself babe.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I have done that... and this chap is not the sort of chap to take a dog to the vets!!!
> 
> Even the rescue admitted yesterday they should have kept her kennelled for a while and sent her to a specialist centre. But hindsight is a wonderful thing really...
> 
> ...


Dont give up fostering you wont have a bad reputation the rescue have admitted they should have evaluated (think thats the right word) her better.

I wonder if this guy does have Nell, it will be a can of worms for you but atleast she's not roaming the hills & isnt dead  There was a BC here that went missing for a month the owners had posters everywhere & storys in the local paper etc & it turned out someone had took her in 5 miles away from where she went missing & did'nt know she was a stray  it was there neighbour that phoned the owners who had to go & get the dog back. I do hope you have a happy ending x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

The trouble is people are too scared to challenge this chap.... and I have asked him twice now - not knowing it was him - if he has seen a red & white collie - the answer has been "no".

So unless I physcially see this dog I can't confirm either way ....


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't let this put you off fostering, things happen and we learn lessons. It was an accident, one you will be overly watchful for in the future not many fosters would be as cautious as you will be in light of what has happened with Nell.

Hope you can find out whether the BC with nasty character is indeed her, if anything for peace of mind.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe he thinks she's brown & white  some people are like that


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Is there anyway you can 'hang around' and see if he takes the dogs for walks and Nell be one of them? 
I know you say she's timid and scared but collies are so bloody clever, she'll be too canny for something bad to happen. And this may sound awful but I mean it nicely, if she had died you would have probably heard about that. A dog found dead tends to get around, but a dog that is scared of humans and as clever as a collie would be very hard to see/catch. 

Maybe the rescue itself could help you go round this guys house? If you had back-up, and just be apologetic when you ask him- but there's no reason you can't if you've got backup with you.
xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

The rescue is too far away really. They provided me with a trap and that was it....

I have driven past the house and stopped outside several times, but nothing... but will continue to do it... he works apparently so early morning and evening... but there's only so much I can do.

Like I said, this chap is "unapproachable" so I am nervous about doing anything until I hear back from the police which hopefully will be today x

Cx


----------



## Clairebrew (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi,

I have only just joined Pet Forums so am new to all this but have just read your story and all the posts from the very beginning. 

Just wanted you to know my thoughts are with you and Nell and I really, really hope she comes back to you very, very soon. 

Hopefully you will have by now had some good news from the police and I will keep everything crossed for you and Nell. 

Thinking of you

Claire x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep checking, hoping so much for good news. At least if she is with this man, then she is ok, and with some hastle, can be got back.
Keep your hopes up, you have so many people with crossed fingers.

And dont give up on fostering, I doubt many would have taken her and you get very few that are that scared of people.

so, once again *Fingers Crossed*

*Heidi*


----------



## Molly lover (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey I'm new to the forum and just read through this thread and I wanted to say. I really hope you get your dog back my hope is with you.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Any news from the police? I would go when hes at work and sneak about, looking through the windows..


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

still hoping for some good news


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I have just sat and read this entire thread and I am in tears.
Come on Nell you daft lump, get yourself home - it's safe and warm!


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

She's still not home.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> She's still not home.....


*Has there been anymore sightings of her?*


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

If only she knew how much she was loved and missed!!
Keep hoping for you x


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

anything? have u seen the bad mans dogs yet? still hoping!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

any more sightings?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Rach, what happened to the staffy pup?


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

There is no news regarding Nell ...very sad - I don't think I will ever forgive myself x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww you mustn't blame yourself. I can't imagine how you must feel and in your shoes I would feel the same but it could have happened to any one of us. Life would be so much easier if we could predict these things happening and be on guard 100% but we cant! 

My mind was actually on something else yesterday when I opened the back gate to go out with Heidi and I hadnt put her lead on. She waited for me to go first but as soon as she realised she was free she shot off to find her fix of cat pooh yuk! (We have a large grass area outside the back gate which is the local cat toilet!) -
Same scenario and it could easily have been me! 
Take care x


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

any news???????????????


----------

